# finding an avatar



## Alize (Jan 17, 2006)

*How/Where can I find a more girly avatar*
*         (picture to go by my name)*


----------



## Hick (Jan 18, 2006)

hi Alize, welcome 

see if you like something here..Female Avvy's


----------

